# أرخص طريقة لصناعة الكلوركس



## يسر الحمصي (2 مارس 2009)

أنا عندي عدة طرق لصناعة الكلوروس (هيبو كلوريت الصوديوم)
عن طريقة التحليل الكهربائي لمحلول كلوريد الصوديوم المركز بواسطة قضيب من فحم الغرافيت وقضيب حديد 
وعن طريقة خلط هيبو كلوريت الكالسيوم مع كربونات الصوديوم في الماء
وعن طريق تمري غاز الكلور في محلول مركز من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 
لكن أرجوكم أن تنصحوني أي طريقة أرخص تكلفة وكم تكلف وكيف طريقة عمل المفاعل بالتفصيل لو تكرمتم
أنا أعتقد أن طريقة التحليل الكهربائي أرخص شي بس كيف شكل المفاعل تبعها وكيف بيكون وكيف يمكنيي تصنيع هذا المفاعل زمن أين آتي بقضبان فحم الغرافيت وكم سعرها؟

ولكم جزيييييييييييييييييييل الشكر​


----------



## shady.khashaba (28 فبراير 2011)

هل منظف الزجاج يؤثر على الشاشات البلازما و شاشات الكمبيوتر ؟؟ و شكرا


----------

